# Our Classic



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

I bought it home and cleaned it up before I took the first pic.

















Repaired and Painted the hull









Made TM mount









Adde a Jack Plate









Found a CC on CL for 75 bucks and repaired and painted it


















Cut out most of the inside and rebuilt casting decks with dry boxes









































False floor

























Gel coat added CC, Seat, Hatches, Electronics ect.
































Also found WaySouth at the boat show and had them make me a ruler to my specs, They did it fast and it is exactly what I wanted.

















Thats Where Im at now. Will be taking it out tomorrow for a test run and a little fishing.
Will be adding a TNT, and poling platform ( found this on CL for 60 bucks) Just need to do a couple mods to the tubing but no big deal.


----------



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

THAT'S SWEEEET! Very good design


----------



## Tommysmicroskiff (Jan 19, 2012)

Very nice Indeed !

Gheenoe Classic from 

*Gheenoe.net *


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

I'd be proud. Looks great. Did you perform all your sanding outside your garage?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

> I'd be proud.  Looks great.  Did you perform all your sanding outside your garage?


Thanks guys. 
Well some of the work was done outside. I did wear a respirator most of the time tough.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

Well, took it out today. Ran good BUT 
What do you think 
The boat seamed to run a little wet. I guess cause I added weight to the mid and front. I adjusted the pin to the next hole, it ran better but it seems like it still needs more bow lift. At the current position it almost blows out (yes I had the prop cupped, it is a 10-13). Im thinking Ill lower the jack plate an inch and tilt the motor to the next pin. 

Cant wait to get my cmc pt35


----------



## Noxicfish (Dec 15, 2009)

Not to be dumb, but I'm about to redo my lowsider and add a front and rear deck, what material where you using there when you built your decks and false floor. I've never used anything than wood and would appreciate the info!


----------



## Bush_Whacker (Jul 8, 2009)

Very nice! Like a whole new boat.

I'm also in the Cape and was wondering if you're getting your glass and foam locally.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Apr 14, 2010)

That rebuild of the Classic is a work of art. Seriously, I really admire people such as yourself with the skills to accomplish something like this. Thanks very much for sharing!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks a bunch guys.. 
I used divineycell / x-cell and I got a great deal on some from Marine Trading Post ( they are out ) the full sheets are outrageous though. If you need glass supplies go by Boat Rehab on Pine Island Rd. and ask for Eli. For my next build I think Ill be using Plascore from http://www.fiberglassservices.com/


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2012)

Looks Good! I guess you will be converting from tiller to remote?

The Gheenoe Classic I re-built was similar, but more KISS. ;D One of my favorite Micro Skiffs and I just a Mercury 15hp 2 stroke.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

A couple of updates .....
With all done, my wife and I and all fishing gear, cooler ect.. I got 29mph.
Then I got my 30 carb gasket and turned the timming up to 25deg and bam I got a solid 32 with a blip in 33. Oh I added a SE200 foil. The foil seems to make it jump up faster but it lags in the turns.
I just orderd the CMC pt35 TNT so I should be able to remove the foil and hopefully gain a mph or two.
Added these to the front








Foil


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

Heres a video of it running 29


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

Almost bought this boat about 2 years ago, except the motor had a nasty pop and rough idle.


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

Link is broken to vid.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

> Link is broken to vid.


How bout this....
http://s1138.photobucket.com/albums/n532/ridered77/Our Gheenoe/?action=view&current=VIDEO0005.mp4


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

> Almost bought this boat about 2 years ago, except the motor had a nasty pop and rough idle.


Runs great now. Looked like someone replaced the stator and coil to me. I also hired an OB mechanic to check it out before I bought it. He did a thorough job including going for a ride in it and adjusting the idol.
It even runs better now I pushed it to a 30hp. ;D


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

Got my CMC PT35 in and installed. Hopefully Ill be able to test it out tomorrow morning weather permitting.....


----------

